

Twitter Technology Blog: You've Got Q's, We've Got A's - diego
http://dev.twitter.com/2008/05/youve-got-qs-weve-got-as.html

======
Tichy
Will they bring back the "With Others" Feature? I mean, they have to, right?
Couldn't find any reference to it anywhere.

